# February '15 Cruze of the Month Submission Thread



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

KOBALT

All my mods worth mentioning are in my signature below. These are all old pics from the past summer and before. Thanks, folks. 

Edit: My tailpipe doesn't stick out that far any more. I had it modified by my local exhaust shop. For my wheels, I covered the center caps in black vinyl since, as well as switched to black lugs.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
*KOBALT,
Makes a bold statement.
*I like most everything about it, especially the drop and wheels. If your Cruze foreshadows the quality of February 2015's COTM entries, voting a winner this month won't be an easy task. Good luck!_

_


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

Thank you very much, sir. Much appreciated. Hopefully some competition comes in. Good luck to all!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

bumpity bump bump ^ ^


----------



## 2014LT1 (Jan 16, 2014)

Kyle's 2014 LT1 Cruze

Clarkston, MI

Drivers Convenience Package
Mylink Technology Package

Mods:

SunTek 18% Carbon Tint all windows except windshield

OEM foglights added

Factory Eco Wheels wrapped in 215/55/17 93V Michelin Primacy MXV4 tires. (Summer time only)

Factory LT 16" wheels wrapped in 205/60/16 Goodyear Ultragrip Ice WRT. (Winter wheels/tires)

Trifecta Elite Tuned running 93 octane

Intake Resonator Delete

Turbo badge


----------



## 100.Oktan (Oct 21, 2014)

Hi everybody!

It's time to let a wagon win.  Here is mine! 

Greetings from Austria!


----------



## KOBALT (Nov 19, 2013)

I'm gonna lose. #BecauseWagon


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*CruzeTALK International*



KOBALT said:


> I'm gonna lose. #BecauseWagon





100.Oktan said:


> Hi everybody!
> It's time to let a wagon win.  Here is mine!
> Greetings from Austria!


We've entered uncharted waters here with the appearance of this delectable Viennese pastry. Perhaps we should consider opening up the competition to three distinct categories of Cruzen: 1) Saloon _(Limousine)_ 2) Estate _(Kombi)_ and _(u.)_ 3) Hatchback _(5-Türer)_.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

100.Oktan said:


> Hi everybody!
> It's time to let a wagon win.  Here is mine!
> Greetings from Austria!


*Grüß Gott, 100.Oktan! *Toller Wagen.
​


----------



## carlod427 (Feb 2, 2015)

carlod427's Cruze 

Houston,TX

Black 2013 Cruze LT1 AT 

Interior: 
Katzkin leather seats
Sony amps, speakers and 12" subs
White LED interior lights

Exterior:
Spyder halo headlights
CG smoked tail lights
De-badged and black bow-ties added
All silver trim on trunk, doors and grille plasti-dipped
Niche Racing Wheels
After market springs lowered 1.5"
Windows tinted

Performance:
K&N intake
Flowmaster Force-II exhaust 

Future mods:
Trifecta premium tune
ZZP down-pipe/mid-pipe
Boost gage
Completely black out car by painting the silver parts in the Niche wheels


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

Robert Malloy
Virginia, Amissville
2011 Cruze LT
Stock: Xm and Onstar and all the other goodies with an LT package
Modifications: BNR Catless Downpipe, ZZP catless Midpipe, Borla Exhaust, Forge Recirculating Bypass Valve, NGK BKR8EIX, Injen Cold Air Intake, Trifecta Tune and D2 Racing Coilovers ZZP piller pod with AEM windband gauges and Boost


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

*Don't Tread On Me*



Sid1991 said:


> Robert Malloy
> Virginia, Amissville
> 2011 Cruze LT
> Stock: Xm and Onstar and all the other goodies with an LT package
> Modifications: BNR Catless Downpipe, ZZP catless Midpipe, Borla Exhaust, Forge Recirculating Bypass Valve, NGK BKR8EIX, Injen Cold Air Intake, Trifecta Tune and D2 Racing Coilovers ZZP piller pod with AEM windband gauges and Boost


*Robert,*
._.. glad to see you've got some skin in the game with this month's COTM and I wish you the best of luck!
_
BTW, when did Virginia begin offering "Don't Tread On Me" license plates? Love it along with the "Minute Man" license plate also shown in one of your photos. What is _Minute Man's_ tagline?

In Pennsylvania standard issue is a wuss-like "visitPA.com" which says to the world we've got dial-up internet, a collective state government IQ in Harrisburg quite a few tics lower than the octane rating of Regular Low Lead Gasoline at a cut-rate gas station and that we, miracle-of-miracles, co-invented the internet with Al Gore. This, while it's common knowledge New Jersey shares that podium with Big Al.

More than once I've considered moving to New Hampshire just to be able to proudly wear the "Live Free Or Die" tag on my car and may eventually do so.

- -
Respect, Ulysses




​


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

UlyssesSG said:


> *Robert,*
> ._.. glad to see you've got some skin the game this month's COTM and I wish you the best of luck!
> _
> BTW, when did Virginia begin offering "Don't Tread On Me" license plates? Love it along with the "Minute Man" license plate also shown in one of your photos. What is _Minute Man's_ tagline?
> ...


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Nice. 
Btw, spent a few undergraduate years at UVa in Charlottesville: "Mr Jefferson's Country Club."

​


----------



## Sid1991 (Sep 1, 2012)

Nice. 
Btw, spent a few undergraduate years at UVa in Charlottesville: "Mr Jefferson's Country Club."

Very nice im only an hour away from there off 211. if your ever back this way let me know.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Danny5's Diesel Cruze*

I have reached that point where I am ok with this...

*Descriptive Thread Title: Danny5's Diesel Cruze
Submission Name: Danny Evander
Location: Surprise, AZ
Info: 2014 Chevy Cruze Diesel 
Stock Options: XM, Onstar, Leather appointed seats, Mylink infotainment, CC, PW, PDL, Bluetooth, Floor Mats, Door sill plates, Cargo Net, Crystal Red Metallic
Modifications: (Separate Categories: Exterior, Interior, Engine, Future plans, Other info: {shows/awards won})Exterior: ​


[*=1]Carbon Fiber front Bowtie
[*=1]CarID LED driving lights
[*=1]6k HID Bulbs
[*=1]6k Switchback bulbs,
[*=1]Smoked LED marker lights
[*=1]E&G Customs Chrome Mesh Grill
[*=1]15% tinted front windows
[*=1]5% - Limo tinted rear windows
[*=1]Technostalgia LED Taillights
[*=1]LED License Plate Lights
[*=1]4" Black Diesel exhaust tip
[*=1]Blacked out lower diffuser on rear bumper
[*=1]Maxxim Maze 21lb 18x7.5" wheels
[*=1]Falken 225/45r18 tires
[*=1]KSports Kontrol Plus Coilovers
[*=1]Duplicolor Caliper Paint - Red
[*=1]rear bowtie trimmed in reflective black
[*=1]Team Recall on windshield, Cruzetalk on rear side windows
Interior​


[*=1]Cd slot magnetic phone mount
[*=1]Phone Charger in dash so I don't lose a power port
[*=1]Clarion 300watt Subwoofer Amp
[*=1]Single Rockford Fosgate 10" 4ohm woofer
[*=1]Ultragauge
[*=1]LED Interior lights
[*=1]Red Aluminum Pedals
Engine​


[*=1]K&N panel filter plus snorkel delete
[*=1]Firewall mounted catch can
[*=1]Trifecta Diesel tuned
Future Plans​


[*=1]A-Pillar gauges
[*=1]Carbon Fiber bits
[*=1]Projector Headlights
[*=1]De-wire the DRLs
[*=1]Redo trunk mounted stereo

On to the pictures!!!

*
















With KSports installed









Maxxim 18x7.5" +42 Wheels with Falken 225/45R18s

















With Eibachs









Lit up at night









Interior Shot









Team Recall









Sub in a trunk









Technostalgia Tails, Diesel exhaust Tip, blacked out valence, some fun stickers. I'm just Dieseling!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

.
Danny5's in .. this is getting interesting.


----------

